# Visiting Canada



## cookie17 (May 19, 2014)

I am a Portuguese passport holder and am planning to visit Canada. Since Im holding a Portuguese passport I am also eligible to get visa on arrival, however i have the below questions and would appreciate if someone could help me in advicing me the same.

(1) The main purpose of coming to Canada is to look out for a job, however i plan on doing this on a visit visa. Not sure how many months the officer will actually stamp on my passport though. If i want to stay for 6 months, can i tell them that i want the visit visa for 6 months?

(2) If he asks me the reason for wanting a visit visa for 6 months, is it safe to tell the officer that I am here to look out for a job and will need my maximum time?

(3) Can i open a bank account online while im out of Canada to transfer my funds into that account?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Much depends on the mood of the Border Control officer at POE. It is not wise not to tell the complete truth. If a mistruth is uncovered you could be banned from ever entering the country. Do you have someone to stay with here? How much money do you have to support yourself. 
You will have difficulty opening the bank account while not in the country.


----------



## cookie17 (May 19, 2014)

But if I tell the officer that I am gonna look out for a job I am sure he is gonna deny me entry isn't it?
I have my long time friends in Canada and I am having around 12000 CAD with me. I heard that the max you can carry is 10000CAD. How do I carry the rest of the money with me?
Can I get a job in Canada if I am on a visit visa?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Not necessarily. Many people visit with a plan to seek work. After expiry of the visit they must leave the country. If you find an employer willing to hire you, you cannot actually work without obtaining the proper visa. The employer will probably need to apply to Government of Canada for permission to hire you.
You can bring as much money as you like but if more than $10k it must be declared to the Government. 
What is it you do for a living? Are you a highly skilled worker?


----------



## cookie17 (May 19, 2014)

I am an Automobile Engineer and have been working for Mercedes Benz for the past 11 years
If I declare the amount to the government will there be no taxes on the money?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, incoming personal funds are not taxed. Is there any chance of getting an inter-company transfer?


----------



## cookie17 (May 19, 2014)

I don't think so. Cos the agency here is under a local sponsor


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

So, you don't work for Mercedes Benz but rather a dealership?


----------



## cookie17 (May 19, 2014)

Yes its the authorised dealer for Mercedes Benz in Dubai


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well there's a number (many) MB dealerships in Canada so perhaps you should send your resume to them all.


----------



## cookie17 (May 19, 2014)

I am planning to visit Canada in June. What is the best way to approach companies to look out for jobs?


----------



## cookie17 (May 19, 2014)

Which is the cheapest and best mobile service provider in and around Mississauga?


----------

